# Top 10 Grossing Tours of 2009



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As compiled by Pollstar

1) U2 @ 123 mil
2) Bruce Springsteen @ 94.5 mil
3) Elton John/Billy Joel @ 88 mil
4) Britney Spears @ 82.5 mil
5) AC/DC @ 77.9 mil
6) Kenny Chesney @ 71.1 mil
7) Jonas Brothers @ 69.8 mil
8) Dave Matthews Band @ 56.9 mil
9) Fleetwood Mac @ 54.5 mil
10) Metallica @ 53.4 mil

Coming in 11th is a forum favorite, Nickelback at 47 million


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a bit surprised that Metallica was so low on that list.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Why is Kenny Chesney on there? <barfing icon>

These numbers seem absurd but here is some U2 trivia I read about their current tour.

200 trucks to transport 3 indentical stages, 500 crew members, and an Airbus A320 for the band. Cost is supposedly $750,000 per day even when they are not performing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sneaky said:


> Why is Kenny Chesney on there? <barfing icon>
> 
> These numbers seem absurd but here is some U2 trivia I read about their current tour.
> 
> 200 trucks to transport 3 indentical stages, 500 crew members, and an Airbus A320 for the band. Cost is supposedly $750,000 per day even when they are not performing.


You would have to factor in how many dates each band is playing. The gross figure does not tell the whole story. Maybe Kenny Chesney played 200 dates and U2 60 dates. All comes down to ticket prices, how many sold and how many shows.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

It shouldn't surprise anyone that at least half of the acts on that list would appeal primarily to boomers who are, hands down, the most affluent generation among us. They're among the few who could actually afford (and would gladly pay for) decent tickets at many of those shows...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You would have to factor in how many dates each band is playing. The gross figure does not tell the whole story. Maybe Kenny Chesney played 200 dates and U2 60 dates. All comes down to ticket prices, how many sold and how many shows.


Yeah, and I don't think Kenny has the same kind of overhead... I mean how much can I guy spend on hats and sleeveless shirts.


----------

